# vivre sa vie à fond !



## kerozen

Hi there,

I am about to be tattooted this week-end, and I was expecting if someone could translate in kind of slang language this sentence :

"La vie est courte, vie la à fond !"

"Life's short, live it to the full ?" (I am not really convinced by this one : doesn't sound very well...)

Thanks for your propositions...

Marco


----------



## Smerpy

"Just do it!" ?


----------



## hibouette

Life is short, seize the day !
 
or you could maybe use "carpe diem" even if it sounds too "latine"
 
 



> Be happy while you're living, for you're a long time dead.  ~Scottish Proverb


----------



## kerozen

It could be...

This words will be plated on my skin for all my life, so it have to be really coooool !


----------



## carolineR

to live fully ?


----------



## kerozen

hibouette said:
			
		

> Life is short, seize the day !
> 
> or you could maybe use "carpe diem" even if it sounds too "latine"



This proverb is really cool but it may be a bit to long on my shoulder...


----------



## hibouette

maybe just "seize the day!" (saisis l'instant!)


----------



## carolineR

_live fully _sera moins douloureux


----------



## kerozen

hibouette said:
			
		

> maybe just "seize the day!" (saisis l'instant!)


I like this one...

*"Life is short, seize the day  !"*


----------



## kerozen

carolineR said:
			
		

> _live fully _sera moins douloureux



Merci Caroline tu es bienveillante...


----------



## Gardefeu

> "La vie est courte, vie la à fond !"


En tous cas, si vous vous faites tatouer aussi la phrase en français (ou si vous changez d'avis), attention à l'orthographe (puisque ça doit rester)!

_ La vie est courte, *vis* la à fond !_ [et non pas visse la à fond  ]


----------



## carolineR

kerozen said:
			
		

> Merci Caroline tu es bienveillante...


non, j'ai un mari qui arbore trois tatouages


----------



## kerozen

Gardefeu said:
			
		

> En tous cas, si vous vous faites tatouer aussi la phrase en français (ou si vous changez d'avis), attention à l'orthographe (puisque ça doit rester)!
> 
> _ La vie est courte, *vis* la à fond !_ [et non pas visse la à fond  ]



Merci mais ce sera en anglais...

C'est qu'en maime éfectivemant lamentabe de comaitre une fote d'ortografe paraille !


----------



## kerozen

Bon ? Pas d'autre proposition ?

Eh bien ce sera donc : "Life's short, Live it fully !"

...

Ou bien "Life's short, seize the day !" ... Je ne sais plus...

Merci à tous


----------



## hibouette

Il ya aussi
*alive and kicking* (still active, healthy, or functioning igorously (_informal_))

Ca fait un peu "born to be alive!" mais bon...


----------



## kerozen

hibouette said:
			
		

> Il ya aussi
> *alive and kicking* (still active, healthy, or functioning igorously (_informal_))
> 
> Ca fait un peu "born to be alive!" mais bon...



Je ne comprends pas bien... Entre parenthèse c'est la definition, c'est ça ?

La phrase serait don "Alive and kicking" tout court ?

C'est pas "Life is short, alive and kicking" ?

C'est un dicton connu ? ou c'est juste une formule commune ?


----------



## kerozen

Peut-on dire :

"Life is short, live hard !" ?


----------



## kertek

Whatever you choose I would definitely go for two short sentences - a comma is not very correct, and a semi-colon is not very rock'n'roll...!

"Live hard" sounds a bit dirty, and "alive and kicking" doesn't really mean anything.

How about: *"Life is short. Live it up."*

(a quote from Nikita Krushchev...! but I like it, and "live it up" is a good way to say "have a great time", "enjoy it", "profites-en"...)


----------



## hibouette

> Je ne comprends pas bien... Entre parenthèse c'est la definition, c'est ça ?


oui, la definition est entre parenthèse :
alive and kicking = ça veut dire : vivant et qui "déménage" (en très bonne forme quoi)
C'est pas tout à fais le sens de Life is short en fait...!



> "Life is short, live hard !" ?


When you *live hard* you learn there is no easy way
Ici c'est "vivre à la dure"
Je crois pas que c'est ce que tu cherches à véhiculer comme message !


----------



## hibouette

*



Live it up.

Click to expand...

* 
La plupart des rappeurs disent "livin' it up!" , ça fait un peu vie de débauche quand même


----------



## kerozen

hibouette said:
			
		

> oui, la definition est entre parenthèse :
> alive and kicking = ça veut dire : vivant et qui "déménage" (en très bonne forme quoi)
> C'est pas tout à fais le sens de Life is short en fait...!
> 
> 
> When you *live hard* you learn there is no easy way
> Ici c'est "vivre à la dure"
> Je crois pas que c'est ce que tu cherches à véhiculer comme message !



Effectivement...

J'aime bien le "live it up" de kertek...

Que pensez vous de "Live's short. Step on the gas !"


----------



## hibouette

*step on the gas* to hurry in order to get something done quickly. _If we're going to get this done today, it's time to step on the gas._
Etymology: based on the literal meaning of _step on the gas_ (= to make a car go faster by giving the engine more gas)

*live it up* _(informal)_ to enjoy yourself by doing things that involve spending a lot of money. _I decided to live it up for a while - at least until the money ran out._ 



source:http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com


----------



## viera

"Alive and kicking" fait référence a un nouveau-né, mais est le plus souvent employé par un vieux pour dire qu'il est toujours là et en forme.


----------



## kerozen

Merci à tous. Ce forum est vraiment sympa...

Je crois que je ne vais bientôt plus pouvoir poster de réponse... 30 maxi !

Hibouette : Les deux expressions peuvent coller ? même si elles n'ont pas la même signification...


----------



## viera

Mes préférés seraient "carpe diem" et "seize the day".
Peut-être parce que je les entends moins souvent; ils gardent donc un petit air de mystère (pour moi).  Les autres sont très fréquents, terre à terre, "obvious", à la limite du cliché.


----------



## kerozen

Je trouve que Carpe diem et seize the day fon t un peu trop "cul-cul" genre le cercle des poetes disparu (très beau film au demeurant) mais qui ne correspond pas vraiment à mon caractère...

Qu'entend tu par "trop fréquent" pour "live it up" et "step on the gas" ?


----------



## Gardefeu

> Je crois que je ne vais bientôt plus pouvoir poster de réponse... 30 maxi !



Pourquoi? Il y a un rationnement?


----------



## kerozen

Ben finalement je ne pense pas...
J'ai eu un message tout a l'heure qui me parlait de 30 post maxi... mais ça à l'air de rouler en fait...

Je n'ai pas entendu ton avis sur les deux idiomes a priori retenus...

"Life's short. Step on the gas !" et "Life's short. Live it up !"

Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## Gardefeu

Moi je me ferais tatouer le deuxième, c'est plus court et ça fera moins mal, comme le dit justement Caroline. Le premier est peut-être un peu trop spécifique, moins "proverbe"... Enfin, ce que j'en dis...


----------



## kerozen

J'aime bien avoir vos avis, c'est intéressant...

Live it up est d'après toi considéré comme une sorte de dicton ?


----------



## Gardefeu

Non, je ne crois pas, mais sa formulation très brève (tac-tac-tac) lui donne une allure de devise, ce qui n'est pas le cas pour _step on the gas_


----------



## kerozen

Ouaip...

Live it up est-il plus argotique que Step on the gas ?


----------



## cesarynati

(life is short) live like to the max!!!!


----------



## hibouette

> (life is short) live like to the max!!!!


bonne idée
or 
live it to the max !


----------



## Kelly B

kerozen said:
			
		

> [...]"Life's short, live it to the full ?" (I am not really convinced by this one : doesn't sound very well...)


C'est proche : 
Life is short, live it to the fullest!" est un petit peu plus litteraire/formel que "live it to the max."


----------



## cesarynati

Oops I just realized that I spelled it wrong i meant LIFE IS SHORT LIVE LIFE TO THE MAX! Is there any way of sending a photo???


----------



## kerozen

Bonjour à tous...

La photo est de mauvaise qualité mais bon, ça donne une idée...

C'est donoc finalement : "Life is short - Step on the gas"

Merci encore à tous


----------



## ChiMike

kerozen said:


> Je ne comprends pas bien... Entre parenthèse c'est la definition, c'est ça ?
> 
> La phrase serait don "Alive and kicking" tout court ?
> 
> C'est pas "Life is short, alive and kicking" ?
> 
> C'est un dicton connu ? ou c'est juste une formule commune ?


 
Pour vous épargner de la douleur, la suggestion:

"Just Do It"

est, en effet, le résumé de l'autre expression.

Pas de blabla, pas d'arrières pensées, pas de discours inefficaces: JUST DO IT! 

Pas d'excuses, jamais pour personne, voilà mon principe, au départ. Je nie la bonne intention, l'erreur estimable, le faux pas, la circonstance atténuante.
CAMUS, _Chute, _1956, p.1541.


----------



## Kyara78

Etant fan du "cercle des poètes disparus" je te conseille le "Carpe diem" de hibouette bien plus chic, énigmatique et universel !

"Just do it" fais un peu trop pub coca ou nike


----------



## kertek

Wow, c'est fait!

Très joli, kerozen...


----------



## kerozen

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici un photo bien plus jolie...


----------

